# Do you take the following trades?...



## Homeawayfromhome2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi There,

I currently trade with Trading Places using Lawai Beach Resort. 
I'm wondering I could deposit for a trade to Hawaii (any island) using:

Club Regina Cancun, Cabo or Puerto Vallarta
Maui Beach Vacation Club
Kahana Villa Vacation Club

Thank you!!


----------



## TPIRep (Jul 12, 2012)

*Deposits Accepted*

TPI will accept deposits from any vacation ownership, timeshare or fractional ownership resort, subject to verification by the managing agent. Unfortunately, if you are an owner through a proprietary points program you will not be able to deposit with TPI as these managing agencies will not verify deposits with outside exchange companies. If you own traditional weeks of time at your home resort(s) you may call 800-365-7617 Mon-Fri 7am-6pm PT or Sat 8am-4:30pm PT to start the deposit process or visit www.tradingplaces.com, create an account and bank on-line. We require a minimum of 60-days prior to arrival to guarantee your deposit, you must deposit a 7-night reservation. 
We look forward to assisting you with your vacation needs


----------

